# Gold Mystery Snail



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

I had like ten to fifteen eggs, and now my snail has laid what looks like at least 75. My question is how long do they take to hatch??


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

How many do you have in the tank??

I've kept mystery snails before and keep them now and they dont ever lay eggs...

Granted I only have one per tank


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two in the tank from when i set it up originally, after being in there for a month she laid eggs but they fell in the water. After a week or so, there are a bunch more eggs now. With the Mystery Snails ive heard you need a male and a female


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Egrance said:


> With the Mystery Snails ive heard you need a male and a female


Hence why I only keep one per tank... lol


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Correct. You do need a male and a female. Your male is the one who is climbing on the shell of the other when they are mating.

You can wait until the eggs harden, then wet them down, wait a few hours and carefully wiggle them until they slide along the surface and come off. Or you can veeery carefully remove them with a razor. The clutch can be placed somewhere where it will float above the water, as long as it stays moist. My egg clutches are laying on top of a folded paper towel in a tupperwear container with about half an inch of water, so the paper towel is always moist, but never completely under water. And the tupperwear is floating at the top of my community tank....

... for now. When your eggs do hatch, the babies will be small and red and will have a soft shell. They will almost definately get eaten in a community tank! I plan on moving my tupperwear container to the quarantine tank before they hatch.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Honestly Ive never really had any issues with my apple snail eggs hatching and ive always just left them where the snails put them. It usualy takes a few days to a week but that said ive never really timed it so its just a relative guess based off previous observation.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Apple snails are cool bcuz you can place them in Coldwaters or Warm


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you guys very much for the much needed information


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

And the snail has now laid eggs 3 times in one week did not know they reproduce this weekly...


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

You got yourself some jack rabbit snails lol


----------



## Egrance (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah i do, its crazy! But im finally getting babies now , and found a lfs that will let me donate them and they will give me fish food or fish, wood etc. anything i need


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats rare... Most LFS could careless about snails lol


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't bothered to ask any of our pet stores. I plan on getting some dwarf puffers soon, so I'll have something to do with most of the babies, anyway. And then I've got several friends who want some for their tanks.


----------

